# Raceglaze 55 vs. Collinite 476s



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

I quite fancy trying Raceglaze 55.

Is it 55% white carnauba, or a mix of white and yellow?


I was comparing the composition and levels of carnauba in it to Symol on the ParcFerme website. Looks like it might be quite a contender.


I am using Collinite at the moment, Do you know how much carnauba Collinite has in it, and whether it is white or yellow?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

55% white carnauba. PM Mark for more details  also have a look Race Glaze wax pre-launch exclusive to DW members


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There is basically no natural ingredient as white carnauba, so don't worry about it.... white is generally the term to yellow carnauba that has had the colour taken out through a refining process. It can also refer to micronised (thinly powdered) yellow carnauba, as this looks white. Whether removing the colour improves performance in any way has, as far as I am aware, remained unproven.

I would also ignore all carnauba percentages and go on reports on performance, unless the percentages stated have been independently verified.

Raceglaze 55 is a very good wax and likely to perform with the top tier of Zed waxes.

The ingredients of Collinite are largely undisclosed, so it may contain acrylic (sealant) style waxes and other synthetic ingredients in its composition, natural waxes like carnauba, candelilla and beeswax, or none of the above. Who knows? The main thing is it works very well - although I prefer it for its durability more than its looks. And the packaging and smell are not to my tastes. But it beads extremely well and is an awesome peformer at its price point.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

In terms of looks I can tell you from experience that the Raceglaze 55 is a fantastic looking wax and will beat the Colly hands down (obviously you need a well prepped surface). In terms of durability you are unlikely to beat Colly, but IMO the Raceglaze is worth every penny and I felt it did beat some of the higher Z waxes.

You can by sample pots iirc so maybe try one of them first and take a look at my car with Raceglaze 55 as I think the pics speak for themselves = http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73821


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been using Z Carbon and Titanium for years, tried small go's of higher end Z's but did not think there was any real world gain unkless you go to the top of the tree and I can't afford that so have stuck with Z C&T until I tried Racegalze 55, I love the finish and clraity that it provides.

Still use the ZT for the doors shuts etc as it lasts well but now only use R55 for both mine and my wife's motors and it suits both coloyurs really well (met black and solid white) though have seen it used to good effect on met blue, not seen any others colours so cant comment there.

The only downside of the R55 is that imo it doesn't last quite as well as the ZC but I am still experimenting with adding coats etc so is a working progress but so far I think its great.

Also note that on carnauba content, R55 eqautes to £300 pots of Zed.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Where can you get these sample pots from?


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

another vote for the 55 here, just used on a lambo diablo this week, and the shine was mindblowing, looked awesome, i'll load the pics and finish the report off tonight, so keep ur eyes peeled in the the showroom :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Is the enhanced finish from 55 really that noticeable?? Cant say it is for any other wax, including Vintage, if the prep is right, so is this a true wonder wax capable of enhancing a well prepped finish, really?

I ask because when I used it up against a few other waxes, including Vics Concours and Collinite on my red test panel I saw naff all difference between its looks and the looks of others, though this was only on a panel section so not necessarily representative of the true finish... but it didn't really seem to offer me anything extra, though its durability on a test panel was notably quite good compared to some, but not in the Collinite league and miles behind the sealent crew.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Collinite 476 is really good Ive had 4 months out of two coats


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I used a sample of 55 and was VERY impressed - very easy to use and a nice wet gloss.

I decided about 4 weeks later to strip the car to machine it fully. I used a VERY strong APC soak on the car and it stripped all the wax from much of the car. I was extremely surprised to find the APC DID NOT REMOVE THE 55! It destroyed NXT 2.0. Zym0l Glasur and others but the beading of the 55 was as good as the day it was applied :doublesho It was only removed by a good session with clay.

This leads to me to think that this is a pretty durable and resistant wax, as well as a good looking one. Like it....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Where can you get these sample pots from?


Try the Raceglaze website or contact Mark.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I am using Raceglaze 42 on my own car and using a strong AG pressure wash on every wash weekly or more, it is ample at withstanding the elements and washing while retaining it's original gloss finish.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

On 4 April you wrote this Dave (KG):
...' it too has the capability to add its own little edge to the finish. ...the fact the wax has stodd (sic) out in my mind is something very good indeed. A very worth contender, if its durability is up to scratch and I have yet to test this, and well worth a look.'

I think the durability question has been put to bed ^^^^ and we are getting glowing reports from all over for the products, so I'm confident any purchaser will be very happy with the Signature Series products.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

We'll pop it in the big wax test and let it prove itself  

As you say, durability has been answered, I'm clearly in two minds about it looks wise , but then I'm not really convinced by the looks of any waxes anymore as you'd have easily gathered by reading through my posts of late. The more I test, the more I simply think the differences between waxes are simply in one's mind, which is why I have organised the test, and hopefully that will prove one way or another... 

I'll tell you what, if 55 is edible, if there are notable consistent results showing all waxes have notably different looks, I'll eat a sample pot!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I'll tell you what, if 55 is edible, if there are notable consistent results showing all waxes have notably different looks, I'll eat a sample pot!


thats rather brave Dave :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thats rather brave Dave :doublesho


*IF* its edible!!!!

Perhaps a safer alternative...

If there really are tangible differences and one product that is definitely preferred over others, regardless of what it is, I'll donate £50 to a charity of anyone's choice


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm with Dave on this,
Wax is wax, the human eye can't really tell the difference, there are slight changes in reflectivity/colour/gloss but at the end of the day a £20 wax can and does compete with one costing £7.5k, all a wax is doing is adding protection and maybe 2% to a finish.

The wax debate is getting tiresome for me, if it works for you, use it, if not try something else!
Only my opinion of course, but i'll never spend more than £50.00 on wax now.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree. I saw a 996 done by off your marks wearing £7k wax and I've seen a better finish on R26 done by clark wearing £60 blackfire wax and diamond paint protector!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

On topic, if it were my money I would personally go for the Collinite as I reckon if you get the prep right you'd be hard pushed to tell an notable difference, if any at all - all my recent tests are pointing to this every wax I have tried, which is what has sparked me to organise the big test...

Durability wise, this is where Raceglaze 55 is still standing out for me, but its standing out amongst its "competitors" - as in the Dodo, Victoria crowd and its standing out to me as better, but not hugely - worth of note though if this is the price bracket you are in and I can safely say it smashed ***** Concours to pieces on durability for a third of the price! But it didn't take Collinite's crown in this regard _for me personally in my experience_. It was good, but not the best and for me, I would fall down on the side of durability and out of the two I would head towards Collinite. Again, this is just me personally.

Actually, if I was going to spend Raceglaze 55 or equivalent money, I'd be getting Zaino instead for its durabilty and the fact that everyone who sees my car regularly have commented that its the best its ever looked and mine is wearing Zaino at the moment... Whether it truly is or not remains to be seen on the big test, but I have an inclaning it does offer that little bit more given these responses and what I see on the car in everyday life... but then, I still want to see if this is just my mind seeing it, or whether its actually there. I think it is. But then, I thought it was with some other LSPs and yet when putting them all together I couldn't see a tangible difference looks wise. I'll reserve hard and fast judgement on these things until I conduct the test.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just looking forward to your wax test, as whilst I do think certain waxes other differences in their finish they are subtle and I agree that prep is more the key here than wax. What is also hard to tell is how it looks in pics on here. Having machined the car and finished with Colly and then again with RG 55 I would say the RG 55 had the edge in looks, as it was more glossy and was especially noticeable around the wheel arches etc (this is where I notice Zaino do its thing).

Hopefully I can get along to Slough to take part :thumb:


----------

